# Group Buy: California Black worm Co.



## AWW

Hey guys!

Been a while sense i put together a group buy 

I am getting into rays again slowly, And getting frustrated with finding either tubeflex worms, or expensive black worms locally. Anyone up for a group buy from California black worm co? If we get enough people interested, I bet we could get the prices real low. If we can get the order up to around 6lbs, That would be ideal.

If your interested, Please reply stating how much you would be interested in!

As for pickup, they ship VIA fedex, so I will probably have all worms shipped to my place in north van. I may be able to organize a more central pick up point, but that can be decided upon later.

Alright SO what i am going to do right now is put down what people MIGHT be interested in so we can all get a ball park. I am filling in some info on a hunch so correct me if i am wrong So far our list is:

Alex: 3 lbs
Cowis: 2 lb 
Shelby/grizadams_7mm: 1 lb (Payed)
Fishfreaks: 1.5 lb
DanW: 2 lbs (Payed)
Koodevil  1/2 lb (Payed) 
Chiefwonton/Momobobo 1.5 lb
Claudia 1 lb (Payed)
RescuePenguin 1lb (Payed) 
Peices 2lbs (Payed)
djamm/elle 1 lb

Puts our total at 17 LB, So that brings our price down too $15.83/pound.

Cut off for adding New people to the order is now MONDAY. Please have your orders in by then. They deliver Monday - Wednesday, So i was thinking placing the order next friday, and have it arrive between the 19th and the 21st.

I am starting to collect payments now.

 *FINAL PRICE* - $15.83 + $3.00 paypal fee

By the end of the day I will have sent a PM to every member in on the group buy. You can paypal the money to [email protected]

Last edited by AWW; 1 Minute Ago at 01:32 PM.

Alex


----------



## AWW

bumping this up... Come on people!


----------



## shelby67

Discus like these right? If so I'm in.


----------



## cowis

alex, like i said ill be in on this!!


----------



## AWW

These worms are great for any growing fish! Perfect for fish with small mouths like discus. If you guys will just write down how much you want? I am feeding tubeflex worms and a good portion is a half pound or so.


----------



## FishFreaks

im in for 1/2 pound!


----------



## AWW

Updated with more info!


----------



## AWW

Alright, Updated with more info. My plan is to leave this up on the web for another couple of days then make the order!


----------



## FishFreaks

i didnt realize they were 23.33 a pound!!!! im in for a pound! are we getting the live ones? i would prefer that or half frozen half live would be cool to. let me knwo either way. thx alex
cheers 
kevin


----------



## AWW

Sweet dude. Yeah This is for live only. Frozen is super expensive compared to the live. You can freeze the live worms though, no problem. Ill put you down for a pound of live worms for now.


----------



## Danw

i would like to be included for 2 pound as well! thanks!


----------



## koodevil

im in for 0.5lb too


----------



## Momobobo

Chiefwonton and I are in for half pound each, you can just stick these guys in the freezer no problem when I get them right?  thanks


----------



## AWW

Puts our total at 12 LB, So that brings our price down too $15.83/pound.

Cut off for adding New people to the order is now MONDAY. Please have your orders in by then. They deliver Monday - Wednesday, So i was thinking placing the order 
Thursday, the 16th, and have it arrive between the 19th and the 21st.

I am starting to collect payments now.

*FINAL PRICE* - $15.83 + $3.00 paypal fee

By the end of the day I will have sent a PM to every member in on the group buy. You can paypal the money to [email protected]


----------



## April

Ummm, I'd ask Dan about throwing live ones in the freezer. He flash freezes. If you get dead worms and freeze and thaw..it's pure ammonia which will kill your fish and crash your ph . Rinse daily in non chlorinated water. Keep in fridge with shallow water . 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Danw

ive been keeping them in a 5 gallon tank, empty, except for 2 inches of water and an air stone. ive heard you can culture them with just a little fish food but i havent tried this, it doesnt seem to culture them but it does keep them alive. i consider myself a pretty dedicated aquarist but having worms in the fridge is where i draw the line.


----------



## Claudia

I hope more people decides to buy, i want to buy 1lb but would love if the price dropped to $10 per lb.


----------



## AWW

Yeah i keep mine in a 20 gallon. I use unprinted newsprint for them to house in, cut into strips. Also, daily WC 50%. thats with 1 1/2 LB. Not to sure how 3 LBS will work out but im ready to try!


----------



## Claudia

Danw said:


> ive been keeping them in a 5 gallon tank, empty, except for 2 inches of water and an air stone. ive heard you can culture them with just a little fish food but i havent tried this, it doesnt seem to culture them but it does keep them alive. i consider myself a pretty dedicated aquarist but having worms in the fridge is where i draw the line.


I guess i am super dedicated aquarist then lol i have a mini fridge that i use just for my fish stuff


----------



## Danw

ive only ever bought 1/2 lb before but with this price i had to bump it up a notch, i think im going to house the new ones in a 10 as well as the 5 im currently using. now all i have to remember is not to overfeed.


----------



## Danw

> i have a mini fridge that i use just for my fish stuff


 i would say hardcore. LoL


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

in for a pound, but do i gotta drive all the way to N.van to get it ?


----------



## AWW

yeah as of right now be prepared to drive to north van. Ill put you down for a pound


----------



## rescuepenguin

Put me in for 1, might bump it up to 2 when we order. You can use our facility in Langley city for distribution too.


----------



## pieces71

is it not late to add me for 2 lbsÉ


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

got it -


----------



## Claudia

Add me up for 1lb, this order is going to b a good one


----------



## dancbw

Hello Everyone,
we've been watching this about the Blackworm Group order.
Here is something else to think about.
We can also pack in the same box some of our Freeze Dried California Blackworms.
They would be our 25 gram 30 3/4"x 3/4" Cube Flats.
Being they would ship with the Live , the FD CBW would be 9.00 ea.
Also Frozen could be sent in a separate box, same shipping, same distribution day.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua...nia-blackworm-prices-bcaquaria-members-26253/

Talk to Alex about it.
Alex could you please email to [email protected] your phone number?
my Dad, Dan wants to talk to you about making this even easier for you when shipping.

Jennifer
California Blackworm Co.


----------



## AWW

Hey guys,

More people are being added to the order. I am going to keep the Price the same as I have already received money from some people. We have almost hit the 20 lb mark so prices will be cheaper. I will refund you guys the difference when you get to my place. 

Still accepting orders, you just need to have payments to me by wednesday! Please comment in your paypal money transfer your name on BCA. 

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## AWW

Was told my inbox was full. Not full a anymore!


----------



## djamm

Elle and I will take a pound of fresh black worms, and a $9 order of frozen if available


----------



## AWW

Post updated with people who have payed. Still missing some payments!!!


----------



## dancbw

*Sample of Freeze Dried Blackworms*

Alex and Everyone,
When this group buy is closed and placed We'll also send a Sample of
our Freeze Dried California Blackworms for the members who are in on this 
Live Blackworm order, so who every orders live also receives some Freese Dried.
We'll work with Alex on this.

Dan
California Blackworm Co.


----------



## Claudia

dancbw said:


> Alex and Everyone,
> When this group buy is closed and placed We'll also send a Sample of
> our Freeze Dried California Blackworms for the members who are in on this
> Live Blackworm order, so who every orders live also receives some Freese Dried.
> We'll work with Alex on this.
> 
> Dan
> California Blackworm Co.


Thats awesome, thanks so much Dan


----------



## FishFreaks

thanks. cant wait to try the freeze dried ones out. very generous


----------



## Danw

Wow very kind and generous of you. thanks on behalf of everyones fish!


----------



## AWW

Alright!! Just got the order in under the gun. With my family down in the states this weekend, it was rough getting everything relayed down to california black worm co. But everything worked out. 

Worms should be here tomorrow! I am going to go out to the airport to pick them up. I have never picked up anything from the airport before so if anyone has any guidence on this that would be great. Dan said they should be in around 11:00, So i should have them to my place by 1 ish. Pickup anytime after that  

Dan has also requested the names of everyone on the order for future promos, so if you could submit that to me that would be great. 

If anyone has any conserns, please call. 604-512-4268

Alex


----------



## vicdiscus

That is an awesome idea. It is a nice deal. I would love to join with you. I am too late and I am missing. Next time you guys make another order with California black worms. I would love to join with you in the future. 

Duncan


----------



## Claudia

Alex, ask Pat or Charles....they pick up orders at the airport 
Thanks for the update, if u get them tomorrow then i will go in the evening to pick them up


----------



## AWW

Alright guys, worms are here! Come pick em up!


----------



## Claudia

AWW said:


> Alright guys, worms are here! Come pick em up!


woooohoooooo See u at 5pm Alex


----------



## Danw

Got my worms and all is well!


----------



## zooolara

I'm in on next order, please let me know when you put it together.


----------



## April

Anyone doing another group order? I need three pounds. For a customer.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?k1zc1m


----------



## AWW

Not right quick. Not me anyways. Next time ill be getting frozen. Thinking in the beginning of may


----------



## April

Was it fun dividing it all up ? Or did Dan have them in each persons order already?

Did everyone who received them do well with them?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?igaq1d


----------



## enzotesta

Never bought any before but where would the cheapest place in the lowermainland be to buy some?...thanks


----------



## djamm

I'll give the frozen ones a try next time alex...


----------



## April

Freeze dried is great...easy. Light. Non-perishable.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4obryz


----------



## josephl

djamm said:


> I'll give the frozen ones a try next time alex...


I've got some of Dan's frozen that I bought in bulk if you want to give them a try. Your baby grow out discus would love them


----------



## April

Thanks Joseph...but it's for a customer.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fgbovl


----------



## AWW

He pre divided it for us. Made everything so much easier. 

You know, If everyone is ready for another order, Frozen keeps longer than live. I would be ready to do another order now.


----------



## dancbw

I can mix the 6oz Trays and the 1-lb Frozen Blackworms also some Hikari Bloodworms all in the same box as long as it doesn't go past 65-lbs. We are receiving a lot of inquiries and interest in the Freeze Dried Blackworms. Especially since we posted http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua...0-gram-special-more-bc-aquaria-members-26172/ As I said before I can pack the Freeze Dried with Frozen at a better price then with the Live. They would be our 25 gram 30 3/4"x 3/4" Cube Flats.The FD Flats CBW would be 8.00 ea. Better yet a Kilo at $289.00 being that it would be shipped with Frozen and can be split out. Can't go wrong @ $289.00 A Kilo

Dan


----------



## enzotesta

Are you still bringing anymore in?...If so I am in


----------



## beN

Hey Alex I need some live stuff for my new loaches...can I get in on the order still?


----------



## shelby67

We are doing another order?


----------



## AWW

Yeah, Lets put together another order. I made another thread http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/group-buy-california-black-worm-2-a-27357/#post221839


----------

